# hermaphrodite?



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not new to goats but def new to this subject. I have a boer doeling that is one of triplets. The other two are bucks. At the base of her vaginal opening she has a bump like ???? ABout the size of a dried pea, like for making split pea soup. DOn't know if I am over examining or not. Could she be a hermaphrodite and how can I find out for sure. She is smaller than the other two and feminine looking but I have no idea what to think. She has a half sister that is 3 yrs old and has never been pregnant in spite of several breedings.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Could you catch a picture for us?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends on where she pees from too, but her clitoris may just be swollen from birth and licking/stimulation from birth. Or commonly, the clitoris is mistaken for a growth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When she squats to pee does the pee fall down or arc up?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Insert well lubricated finger into vagina. If you feel something just inside, I would suspect a herm. Check your older doe. Does she act "buckish", the one I had here, was very dominant and was more dangerous as she got older. She was a goat that a friend wanted to keep here for "a little while", I told them to get her out because she kept trying to hook me with her horns.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Too small to check in the vaginal opening. Will check the older one tho. I will have to see how she pees, she does it often enough I should have noticed by now.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you can get a photo would be good. It does sound similar to a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Her pee arcs up and she has no mom, mom died during delivery, so there is no licking issues for irritation. I will try to get a photo. I'm thinking that whatever she is as long as she's managable its no big deal. Won't be breeding or getting bred. She's been an in house bottle baby for 2 weeks now. Too attatched to let her go. Am I wrong?
Told my husband "are dogs are all neutered why can't we have a goat that is both?"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Having a pee size thing there, not always indicates herm, it all depends, sometimes just waiting until she is old enough to breed and seeing if she conceives is worth a shot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's not going to be a breeding animal...then it doesn't really matter...whatever she is!


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Was going to gift her to my godson for 4H showing. Guess as long as it is a gift and the knowledge of a ? before hand its ok. She has great bloodlines tho.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as she can function normally, she will be a great pet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She may end up acting bucky ... I'm not sure on that, though. It's possible you'd have to open her up to remove the testes and then she will be a "Wether". Again, not sure on this.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one, and I love her to pieces. She looks like a buck, beard shaggy chest and legs and well all. She has the little hanger on, about a pea size as well. She is always in the middle of everything, precocious is the best description of her. The bucks see her coming and they RUN like the wind because she drives them insane mounting them, terrorizing them. She lives on the girls side, but because of her hermaphrodite status she often follows my husband into the boys area. I think he does it intentionally so he can laugh at the things she does to the poor boys, however she is actually gentle in other ways, she is the one girl I can have around kids without fear of her doing something bad to them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bet she would make a good heat detector!


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I wouldn't trust my gals judgment she mounts everything! lol



ThreeHavens said:


> Bet she would make a good heat detector!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just noticed you posted about 4 h showing ... I'm not sure if hermaphrodites can be shown.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your 4h shows wethers and does together as market animals it will be fine. Just be sure to make sure you don't have a terminal show.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I know she can't be shown as a hermaphrodite. Just trying to figure out what she is so I know if I can give her to him for showing or if I will keep her as a pet. After raising her from birth by bottle and in the house I couldn't eat her.  I need to find pictures to compare her to. My daughter refuses to take a picture of her to post here. "Seriously mom! Thats gross! I am not taking a picture of her who who!" haha


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I say bring on the who who pics,..lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Lily's Mom said:


> I know she can't be shown as a hermaphrodite. Just trying to figure out what she is so I know if I can give her to him for showing or if I will keep her as a pet. After raising her from birth by bottle and in the house I couldn't eat her.  I need to find pictures to compare her to. My daughter refuses to take a picture of her to post here. "Seriously mom! Thats gross! I am not taking a picture of her who who!" haha


A few months ago, when a lot of people where trying to figure out if theirs does had settled, it seemed every other thread was a goats hind end.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, bribe the daughter :laugh:


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my assistant at work to agree to take pics for me, she has an iPhone and knows how to post. I will post pics. I guess there is a test that can be done related to DNA on cheek cells. I hear its an outrageous price tho.


----------

